# Acer Laptop Bildschirm geht nicht mehr



## mns1188 (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Liebe PCGH Gemeinde,

Ich durfte vorhin beim starten meinenes Acer Aspire 3410G feststellen, das der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt.
Windows fährt ganz Normal, Sounds usw. alles noch da. Nur der Bildschirm geht nicht. Habe den Laptop bereits
über ein HDMI-Kabel am Fernsehr angeschlossen und siehe da, ich habe ein Bild. Jetzt wüsste ich gerne wieso mein Bildschirm aber schwarz bleibt.
Ist der Bildschirm defekt oder nur ein Kabel zum Bildschirm. Leider ist die Garantie erloschen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen u. o. ihrgendwelche Tipps
geben, wie ich das Problem lösen kann.


Liebe Grüße mns1188


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2012)

Das kann man nicht pauschal sagen - kann nur ein Kabel sein. Aber mach mal folgenden "Trick": bei dunklem Zimmer Laptop an und mit ner Taschenlampe möglichst seitlich ans/ins Display reinlechten - erkennt man da so was wie ein Bild? wenn ja, dann ist "nur" die Hintergrundbeleuchung defekt.


----------



## mns1188 (3. Dezember 2012)

So, also das Display geht noch, habs mal mit einer Taschenlampe probiert. (schon gestern abend ^^)
Es scheint es ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Jetzt ist die Frage ob es der Inverter oder was anderes ist? Für mein Modell habe ich leider kein Inverter finden können, nur ein komplettes Display.
Original Acer LED Notebook Display / TFT - Panel 13,3" Aspire 3410 Serie glossy-ANLK13305002AS3410 
Auf dem Bild sieht man, das unten ein Inverter bereits vorhanden ist, wieso auch immer? Hab auch mal ein paar Bilder vom Display geschossen. Was meint Ihr? Es könnte ja auch nur ein Kabel kaputt sein, aber woher soll ich das wissen, bevor ich ein neues Display für 60 € kaufe. Aber ich seh auch kein Kabel vom Inverter mit dem Display verbunden, da der Inverter ja andscheind am Display dran ist.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2012)

also, vlt mal googlen nach der Modellnummer + "disassembly", dann findest du vlt Anleitungen, aus denen hervorgeht, wie Du was wechseln und somit auhc prüfen kannst


----------

